# Hadron Ghost!



## Fusentast (Aug 28, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU: Intel G3258
MB: Gigabyte H97N Wifi
GPU: EVGA GTX 750ti FTW ACX 2GB
Case: EVGA Hadron Air
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury 1600mhz 8GB(2x4)
Fans: Corsair AF/SP and Noctua R8
HDD: Western Digital Scorpio Blue 320GB 2.5"

*Mods:*
- Case painted in a mix of blue and grey.
- Side panel made "clean"
- Cover plates made for both the motherboard and cable-hider.
- Graphics card moved.
- Custom rear panel.
- Custom Front panel with LED lit edge.
- Corsair fans and cooler painted in grey/blue/black.
- PSU moved a tiny bit, to fit the graphics card.

This is the Hadron Ghost.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 11, 2014)

That's how you post a PC in the Case Mad Gallery. Link to work log, parts detailed list, Mod explained in detail. And great pictures from all angles including the outside of the case. Thank you. Nice balanced rig with an awesome chip


----------



## Fusentast (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you. The mod was made for an EVGA competition, so i tried to present it as good as possible, on all the sites i shared it on. Glad you like it


----------



## drNesh (Dec 22, 2014)

I voted 10/10 because:

I think its 10x harder to work with mini ATX case, and to have fine looking mod after. 10/10


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 22, 2014)

nice and sleek, 
nice build


----------

